# Demonstration Ideas!



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

My Project is breeding goat. My goat is a boer. I have a pet project as well an I did my demonstration on the digestive system of a goat. Any ideas for one more?? :?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it for FFA?


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

4H


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh. I don't know anything about 4h. Sorry, can't help you there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son did a demonstration on ear tagging and tattooing, could you do something like that? he made posters about each step and things you should have on hand, then a reminder at the end, he brought all the equipment, and I made him some 'ears' we tagged it and glued paper on the inside, then made lines for the 3 blood veins, to show what it would look like if it were a goat -- the ears have a top and I sewed a piece of elastic strap to hold it on so he could put it on a stuffed animal <LOL>, now my 5yo wears it...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My son did a demonstration on ear tagging and tattooing, could you do something like that? he made posters about each step and things you should have on hand, then a reminder at the end, he brought all the equipment, and I made him some 'ears' we tagged it and glued paper on the inside, then made lines for the 3 blood veins, to show what it would look like if it were a goat -- the ears have a top and I sewed a piece of elastic strap to hold it on so he could put it on a stuffed animal <LOL>, now my 5yo wears it...lol


 Great idea... :thumb:


----------

